# Some of the adoptable dogs at Atlanta Bully Rescue



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Not all of these are bully breeds. We use to have mostly pit bulls mixes show up at our house but now we are having all sorts of dogs show up...

Wayne

















Victoria








The Bloodhound/Plott hound mix is ours.

































Rocko

















Iris

















Bailey (she has her own thread so I'll just post one photo)









Lucky

















Dashy (she has her own thread so I'll just post one photo)









Loretta









Honda at Animal Control (we just pulled him, literally minutes before he was going to be euthanized)

























Roland









Dolly









Sadie was found abandoned in a dog park. I was driving by and noticed her out of the corner of my eye so I turned around to investigate since I didn't see any people there. She had recently had puppies and she was covered in blood and bite wounds. She was also horribly emaciated. She walked right up to me with an apprehensive, tiny tail wag. As soon as I started petting her she curled up in my lap and started licking my face. She spent a few weeks at the vet while they treated her infected wounds and got her to a healthy weight. She is the sweetest dog with a fabulous temperament. She does need to be an only dog with an experienced owner. She's funny too, when she's happy she literally does a tap dance, it's the cutest thing I've ever seen 








Embedded collar scar:
















She had several skin scrapes and none showed mange:

































Peanut, he has is own thread too, but here's a before and after:
Practically bald and very sick:








Now many vet appointments later, he is healthy with a thick coat:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, they are all precious. I can't believe that collar scar! How sad! OK so as you know I am in Atlanta and so is DueceAddicTed. We would like to visit the rescue and I would also like to volunteer and work with some of the dogs, if possible. Can you PM me? Thank you for sharing these pictures.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!! Love seeing the before and after of the last two! I'd take them all if I could!!!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

love the merle he is so cute!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i think i like victoria the best  she reminds me of my Melony right as she came back to me and pre-ear crop


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awwww MEL i miss her


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope they all find the perfect homes. Your Blood/Pott Hound is gorgeous


----------

